# One Step at a Time



## Katia7 (Feb 22, 2005)

My journal got lost somewhere and I couldn't find it through search either.  But no biggie... 
*Goal:* Fat loss.  If I can gain some muscle with it, great! If not, I'm not that worried about it.

I'm going to take one step at a time. I just can't seem to do it all at once (get too obcessive and crazy).  
My 1st goal is to get my diet in order, which I think will  help with my crazy cheat days. I eat too little during the week and when the cheat day comes I can eat everyting in sight, which obviously doesn't let me progress as well as I should  be.
The hardest part has been adjusting to the hectick (spell?) life in NY.  I'm on the run every day except Tuesdays.  And weekends I stay at my boyfriend's  house which is another thing that keeps my diet all crazy. We're running around all day and I can't fit 5 meals in (he only eats 3 times a day). Need to think of healthy snacks to bring with me!

*Workout Plan:* just sticking to the old one.. Push/Pull/Legs
*Cardio:* 4 to 6 times a week (elliptical, spinning, classes--usually kickboxing)

Foods I can NOT eat (food intolerance):
clams, 
cane sugar,
oats 
coffee,  
lemons, 
cranberry, 
blueberry
cod, 
buckwheat
oyster
soy  
corn gluten, 
kidney beans 
pinto beans 
pecans 
chocolate
mint
garlic
onions 

These I can eat  now, but probably shouldn't eat them every day since I was sensitive to them too (now they're fine  ): eggs, dairy, sweet potatoe.

*Diet:* I'm going to try and follow this as close as I can (alternating sources of proteins and carbs sometimes).  Please let me know if I need to change anything.
M1:
1/2c kamut flakes (hot cereal)
1 egg
3 egg whites or 1/4c ff cottage cheese
1 capsule lecithin

M2: PWO
1/2c brown rice or Ezekiel pita
3oz chicken (cooked) or 1/3c tuna
veggies (broccoli, zucchini, red pepper, spinach)
soy sauce (2T)

M3:
1/2c cottage cheese
apple or 2T dried fruit spread (99 cals, P:1g, C:25g, Fiber:2.5g, F:0g)  

M4:
Plain goat's yogurt
4 strawberries
1T ground flaxseed

M5:
3oz chicken (cooked)
broccoli
soy sauce (2T)
2 capsules fish oil or 6 almonds

Cheat meals once a week (usually dessert), but not letting that day get over 1800-2000 cals.

Thoughts, suggestions always welcomed


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2005)

Good luck Katia  
Yes, I learned my lesson.. One step at a time


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Sara   I FINALLY learned that lesson too. lol


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

your diet looks really low cal, how much do you weigh?


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Yanik, I'm 112-115 around there.  My diet is about 1200 cals.


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wednesday 2/23/05

*Workout:* 45 min elliptical (did back and biseps yesterday)
*Diet:*
8:30
1/2c kamut flakes
egg
3 egg whites
1 capsule lecithin
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
Stevia

12:30 PWO
1/2 brown rice
3oz chicken (cooked)
veggies
2T soy sauce

2:30
1/2c cottage cheese
apple
Stevia
1/4 tsp vanilla extract

5:15
goat's yogurt
2 strawberries
1T ground flaxseed

7:30
3oz chicken (cooked)
veggies
2T soy sauce
2 capsules fish oil

Other: Herbal tea, gum, Viactive.. don't usually take this but they were giving it out at the gym, so I thought I'd try it. 

Totals: 
Cals: 1203	 
P:120g	 
C:131g	 
F:25g	 
Fiber:30g

_Thought I should start posting my thoughts about my diet a training to see how I'm feelin on it.
Diet: Was feeling pretty full all day, and was a little hungry at night, but that's a good thing... I sleep better when I'm a little hungry (not starved though).  I was also craving chocolate lol  I was walking around the store thinking of getting one of those Diet Hot Chocolate Mixes (25 cals) but then decided not to since the ingredients in it weirded me out.
Workout: Great! Lots of energy!_


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

i'd say bump up your cals to _atleast_ 14/lb of bw for a week or two (that'll be ~1500/day) and then decrease from there.  1200 with all that cardio is wreaking havoc on your metabolism i bet.


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 23, 2005)

1500 for me is maintanace, and I'm trying to lose.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

i just figured, since you said that you're trying to get your diet together, that you hadn't kept track of you cals for a while. When i don't keep track of cals i tend to undereat severely and if this is the case with you, you'll need to re-establish your metabolism by upping your cals for a week or two and then slowly decreasing them.  But hey its your body, if you're making progress then more power to ya.


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Yan   I've been counting calories for a long time, but never kept my diet this clean and never payed attention to the amount of protein and fats I eat (always too low), so we'll see what this will do.  I know that on 1400 I was losing, but VERY slowly and on 1000 I was starving which led to HUGE cheat days (sometimes even binges).


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 24, 2005)

_Health:I'm so excited! my stomach feels really good this morning  Which is always my #1 concern.  I'm sooooo glad that I can eat eggs and cottage cheese now and feel good after it _


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Thanks Yan   I've been counting calories for a long time, but never kept my diet this clean and never payed attention to the amount of protein and fats I eat (always too low), so we'll see what this will do.  I know that on 1400 I was losing, but VERY slowly and on 1000 I was starving which led to HUGE cheat days (sometimes even binges).



hey thats cool, looks like you got your shit together.

congrats on the stomach problems gettin better...my dad is going through stuff like that and i gotta tell you it sucks.  I can't imagine not being able to eat certain foods due to health problems. Even though i'm strict with my diet i still love to eat and having to eliminate stuff i like would suck.

Have you looked into refeeds/carbups? They are great as a psychological break to dieting and, in the long run, will help with body recomposition.


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow sorry to hear about  your dad Yanick  I know all about what he's going through.  Is he taking digestive enzymes?  I don't know exactly what's wrong with him so I don't want to give any other suggestions, but digestive enzymes will never hurt 
To be honest, when the food makes you sick, no matter how good it tastes you just don't want it anymore.  Although it's been hard to resist chocolate lol.

Refeeds and Carbups are too high tech for me lol. And I think they're done only when you're eating low carb, if I'm not mistaken.  But with my stomach I probably shouldn't even try them. I'll just stick to cheat meals once a week


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The day isn't over yet but I'm  not sure if I'll get to post later (gotta get to work soon), so I'll do it now.  I should stick to this plan anyway.

*Workout:* Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Incline chest presses
Chest presses
Flies

Shoulder presses
Side-lateral raises (I think that's what they'e called?)

Tricep extensions
Tricep presses

50 min elliptical.. wanted to take a kickboxing class but I overslept lol

*Diet:*
9:30
1/2c kamut flakes
1/4c cottage cheese
3 egg whites
1 capsule	lecithin

2:00 PWO _Waaaay too late  By the time I digested M1 and finished with workout it was 1:30 already_ 
1/2 brown rice
3 oz tuna
cucumber
1/3c sourkrout
2T	soy sauce

4:00
1/2c cottage cheese
2 capsules fish oil
apple

6:00
yogurt
2 strawberries
1T	ground flaxseed

8:30
3oz chicken
veggies
2T	soy sauce
10 almonds

Total:
Cals: 1190	
P:120g	
C:131g	
F:25g	
Fiber:24g


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Wow sorry to hear about  your dad Yanick  I know all about what he's going through.  Is he taking digestive enzymes?  I don't know exactly what's wrong with him so I don't want to give any other suggestions, but digestive enzymes will never hurt
> To be honest, when the food makes you sick, no matter how good it tastes you just don't want it anymore.  Although it's been hard to resist chocolate lol.
> 
> Refeeds and Carbups are too high tech for me lol. And I think they're done only when you're eating low carb, if I'm not mistaken.  But with my stomach I probably shouldn't even try them. I'll just stick to cheat meals once a week



Its not a digestive a problem. He has sacks in his colon or something and he can't eat certain foods because they get stuck in the sacks and it starts giving him tons of problems.

I hear ya on the chocolate...just say no.

Check out the diet forum, jodi stickied a refeed write up.  Basically when you are dieting your metabolism shuts down because of a hormone called leptin (whether you are low carb or not). Every once in a while you want to eat high carbs, normal protein, low fat, low fructose to jump start leptin again. Its great because although its not an all out cheat/binge you get to eat shit like cereal and bread with jam, stuff like that so its a mental break from dieting.


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Workout:* Kwando class

*Diet:*
9:30 
1/2c kamut flakes
1/4c	cottage cheese
1 capsule	lecithin
3 egg whites

11:00 PWO 
2T dried fruit spread
1/2c cottage cheese 

1:00 
3oz chicken (cooked)
veggies
soy sauce (2T)
1/2 brown rice

4:00... stomach wasn't feeling too well  
apple

7:00 
3oz chicken
veggies
soy sauce (2T)
2tsp penut sauce
goat's yogurt
2 strawberries
10 almonds
tiny bit of brown rice

Total:
cals 1335	
P: 128g
C: 165g
F: 22.5g
Fiber: 26.5g

My stomach isn't feeling too well   It has to be either eggs, cottage cheese or not enough water.  I'll try to drink some herbal tea later on and see how it goes.  
I'm going to visit my parents this weekend so I probably won't get to post.  I definitely won't be eating cottage cheese there (they just  never have it) and I'll probably try to stay away from eggs and see if I feel better.  It really sucks because I'm soooo into those protein pancakes I've been eating every morning.


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Katia I'm sorry about your tummy  
I hope you feel better and enjoy your weekend


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Katia, I hope this helps you find something with your tummy problems 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kristi16.htm 

http://bodybuilding.about.com/od/vegetarianbb/


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi BritChick  Thank for stopping by 

Hi Sara.. Thank you so much for the links.  I haven't had the chance to look at them yet (my parents' computer is waaaay too slow, but I will as soon as I get home.


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 28, 2005)

So I thought I'd post some update.. I'm still at my parents' house but I'm coming home tonight 
Everyone here said that I've lost weight  I knew I did a little but didn't know it was noticable.   That makes me want to work even harder!  I can't wait to get home and into the gym!

Weekend update:
*Workout:* None.. no time between trying to visit everyone + I got sick (cold) 
*Diet:* Other then the ice cream, my food choices have been pretty healthy.  A bit processed, but not too bad over all.  The calories have been at about 1500 and today (cheat day) will be at about 2000 probably (thanks to the ice cream).

I really hope I can workout tomorrow.  I have a cold  if anyone has any ways to get over a cold ASAP please let me know


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2005)

Back home yet?


----------



## Yunier (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey good luck.

I am considering taking one of those gym classes...


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

in my experience the best way to get over a cold is good old rest, plenty of food, reliable medicine (whatever usually works for you) and tons of H2O, i mean friggin tons. And lots of tea of course


----------



## dalila (Feb 28, 2005)

hey there Katia, I thought I'd pop in and snoop around your journal 

How tall are you? Your weight of 115lbs sounds so little, unless of course you're not a tall girl? 

I have tumy problems too, I just ignore them though!   I really can't figure out what are all the things that set my boating off, ( nor could I eliminate all of them ) so I am just kinda living with it!


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Sara! Yup I'm back home.  And back to my diet 

Hi Yunier! Those classes are really fun.  Makes the time go 10 times faster then machines.

Hi Yanick! Yup.. that's what I did.. TONS of tea   I feel better now.  Hoping to get a workout in, but you know  how the weather in NY is now.. SUCKS!

Hi Delila!  You're always more then welcome to stoop around here  I'm only 5'0.. waaay short!  lol
I had REALLY bad tummy problems.  So bad that  I couldn't work and had to miss classes sometimes.  So I'm trying to be extra careful with it.  Digestive enzymes will probably help you with the bloating.  Bloating usually means that you're not digesting something well.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm just gonna vent here a bit.. if you guys have some advice for me that would be great.
OK.. My boyfriend decided to go back to Michigan (both of us are from there) in 1 month. At 1st he was planning to stay here for 6 months to see how things go, but  now all of a sudden he decided that staying here would be a waist of his time and he wants to go back. He wants to take time off work to study for this huge test and then try to start off a business.  Me... I HATE Michigan!  I can't say that I'm in love with living in NY (just visitingis great, but living here is not really what I want), but Michigan's climate always makes me sick (lowers my emune system or something).  So I'm not really sure where that leaves the two of us and I'm not really sure what to do.  
My "plan" was to stay here for half a year to see if I can find a job in my field and if I do, work here for a bit and then move somewhere else (probably FL since that's where my parents want to move anyway). But now it's like I don't want to stay in NY all by myself and I don't really want to go to Michigan.. HATE that place.  And if we were engaged or something then yeah I could go there for him (maybe possibly.., in hopes that later we'd move to FL or CA ..places he said he'd like to move to), but as of now I'm not even sure what to think.
I told him I don't like it and I don't like the fact that he's leaving me here.  And he's all like "No, I'm not leaving you here.. blabla" How is it he's not leaving me when he is?
Eh.. I'm very sad and have NO IDEA what to do or think.  What would you do in my situation?


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

What is your work field?


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 1, 2005)

rgaphic design.. although I'm still looking, so for now I'm just working as a secretary


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

i say let em go, like you said you're not engaged or anything we'll be your friends . then again what the hell do i know i haven't had a relationship in like forever.

graphic design is a tough field to work in, you should look into freelance work in the meantime it pays pretty good money.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll shamefully update...
No workout today.. still sick 
And the diet sucks pretty much because I'm stuck home and I have no food (was gone all weekend), so I guess today was cheat day #2 (not planned!  )
I'm gonna go food shopping in a bit though... HATE food shopping!  so back on the diet tomorrow.  I think I'll go wokout tomorrow too, sick or not...the guild of junky food is setting in LOL


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wednesday 3/02/05

*Workout:* back/biseps
lateral pull-downs
cable rows
machine rows (different grip)
curls
hammer curls
50 min elliptical

*Diet*
8:30
1/2c kamut flakes
1/2c cottage cheese
1 capsule lecithin

2:30 PWO _ too late, had no time what so ever _
4oz tilapia  ... _sooooo good!_
broccoli, spinach
soy sauce (2T)
1/2 brown rice

4:30
1/2c cottage cheese  _didn't get a chance eat the apple_

7:30
apple

Total:
Cals: 750 _ eh... probably from stress_ 
P: 78g	
C: 98g	
F: 4.5g _ forgot to take my fishies with me ;( _ 
Fiber: 17g
A bit low, but I had waay too much food yesterday so hopefully it's not too bad.  No time to cook today (will do that tomorrow). Although if I get a chance to get some protein rish food in later I definitely will.

I'm still stressing A LOT... trying to just go with the flow and ignore the feeling... eh


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 4, 2005)

03/03/05
*Workout:* kickboxing class
*Diet:*
8:00
1c kamut flakes
1/2c cottage cheese

11:00
4oz tilapia
broccoli, spinach
soy sauce (2T)
1c brown rice
1/2c goat's yogurt
1:00
5 almonds
3:00
2 whole wheat pitas
1/2c cottage cheese
1/2c rice
2T dried fruit spread
1/2c yogurt
sugar free chocolate syrup

10:30
chocolate chip cookie 

Diet SUCKS


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 4, 2005)

03/04/05
*Workout* Legs
Squats
Leg Presses
Lying Hamstring Curls
Stationary lunges
Calf raises

30 min elliptical

*Diet:*
SUCKS.. I think it's because I'm stressing A LOT lately.  And the fact that I haven't been following it completely probably screwed me up too (not enough fats).  Back to it TOMORROW!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey Katia  
Today is a new day.. start fresh


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Sara!  Thanks. definitely will 

Woke up with SUCH a bad stomach ache.  That's what I get for not watching what I eat.  I was planning on doing a spin class today, but I think I'l have to skip it  It was either that or eating just an apple for breakfast (so that I could go workout 1 hr later).  But I think at this point my diet is more important and needs to get back on track ASAP! We're going into the city today so we should be walking a lot and I'll do the spin class tomorrow (hopefully!)  I usually take Sundays off but I'll just take the today off instead. 

So far today (because I won't get a chance to post till Monday):
9:00
1/3c oats
1 egg
2 egg whites  _ the eggs were Jumbo size.. looked HUGE so I just used 2 egg whites instead of 3.. or should I still have used 3???_ 
sugar free chock syrup _ Ok I think I should throw this stuff out_ 
Detox tea _ I'll be drinking shit load of this today_

If we're eating out in the city I'll most likely get a salad or steamed veggies and chicken. And I need to remember to take fisies with me.. always forget them! And then more stir fry tonight


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just updating...
Nothing good to say really.  My diet went down hill again.  We went to my boyfriend's aunt's house (who's not the healthiest cook) and I ended up eating her food and desserts.  If it was at home I could've just said "no way!" but it would be soooo rude to not eat.  And she kept piling food onto my plate.  Next time I'm gonna try eating even slower then I was to make the food last longer.
And I couldnt' get any workouts in because it turns out that to get to the nearest gym I had to take 3 trains.. and we had a lot of plans this weekend.
Conclusions: Weekends (both Saturday and Sunday) are gonna have to be rest days and cheat days are left for the weekends too, unless I don't get to  have them then.

Also, my stomach hasn't been feeling all that well lately.  Not sure what it is.. too much protein? too much cottage cheese? not enough water and veggies? PMS?

I feel like a     back to the gym tomorrow! 

On the good note.. my boyfriend and I worked things out and I think things are gonna be OK.. I  hope.


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

Katia.. Wher have you been girl???


----------

